# Mitsu Evo calipers. The Brembo ones. Worth it?



## 16veebunny (Mar 19, 2001)

Hey guys.
So, I've been cruising eBay for a bit and it seems like those 4-pot Brembos go for fairly cheap on there.
I'm considering passing up the Wilwood 11" setup from Momentum and making brackets myself to adapt the Brembos and some G60 11" rotors on my '84 GTI ishbox.

Anyone have any arguments for or against?


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

16veebunny said:


> Hey guys.
> So, I've been cruising eBay for a bit and it seems like those 4-pot Brembos go for fairly cheap on there.
> I'm considering passing up the Wilwood 11" setup from Momentum and making brackets myself to adapt the Brembos and some G60 11" rotors on my '84 GTI ishbox.
> 
> Anyone have any arguments for or against?


Anything is possible, just depends on what your budget looks like. I found HHR SS 4 piston Brembos on Autozone for $129 per caliper. Look up 2009 Chevy HHR SS 2.0 turbo, then look up brakes. you'll see them there. Here is a link:

http://www.autozone.com/autozone/pa...hZ8knro?itemIdentifier=193183_9535_2362_24432

Brembo makes good brakes, I think it'd be worth it, but then again, I went with the Wilwoods


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

16veebunny said:


> Hey guys.
> So, I've been cruising eBay for a bit and it seems like those 4-pot Brembos go for fairly cheap on there.
> I'm considering passing up the Wilwood 11" setup from Momentum and making brackets myself to adapt the Brembos and some G60 11" rotors on my '84 GTI ishbox.
> 
> Anyone have any arguments for or against?


 Most of the willwood kits out there dont have dust boots on the calipers, which sucks because you have to rebuild the pistons all the time.. so I would not go for any calipers like that... 

Just like you I wanna put together a kit with the evo brembos, but I dont know where to find a 13 inch or close rotor that is 4x100


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

xtremevdub said:


> Most of the willwood kits out there dont have dust boots on the calipers, which sucks because you have to rebuild the pistons all the time.. so I would not go for any calipers like that...
> 
> Just like you I wanna put together a kit with the evo brembos, but I dont know where to find a 13 inch or close rotor that is 4x100


Call a brembo dealer, tell them what the brake caliper is from, and what it's being attached to, and they can get you some rotors.


----------



## TurboChrisB (Feb 25, 2012)

xtremevdub said:


> Most of the willwood kits out there dont have dust boots on the calipers, which sucks because you have to rebuild the pistons all the time.. so I would not go for any calipers like that...


I'd suggest that's an inaccurate statement. I know 2 people (one is my brother) running the wilwoods without dust boots with no issues. One for 2 years and one for 4. 

From Wilwoods website

Many people are curious about the 'street-ability' of Wilwood calipers since they don't have dust boots. Do they have to be 're-built' after driving through the winter or when changing pads? The simple answer is "no". 



Wilwood calipers are built to such high tolerances these days that road grime will not get in between the piston and caliper housing. With some simple care provided when changing pads, Wilwood calipers can run indefinitely without needing rebuilding. All that is necessary when changing pads is to spray the exposed pistons with brake cleaner and wipe off with a clean rag before pushing the pistons back into the caliper. This simple step is actually why many big brake kit manufacturers have dust boots on their calipers; they believe their customers are too lazy to do this simple task. 



Some people are also curious as to why Wilwood does not provide dust boots on most of their calipers. The reason is pretty simple. Wilwood calipers are designed with ultimate performance in mind, i.e.: they expect their calipers to be used hard, which means high temperatures. Dust boots turn to a gooey mess or turn hard and brittle when exposed to the temperatures of driving events/track events and in either case, loose any of their effectiveness to keep road grime off the pistons. When you stop and think about it, this could actually cause a dangerous situation. If you run dust boot equipped calipers very hard (to the point of corrupting the dust boots ability to keep grime off the pistons) and then push the pistons back into the caliper without cleaning them, you could unknowingly compromise the piston/caliper seal and possibly cause a brake fluid leak or total failure.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

TurboChrisB said:


> I'd suggest that's an inaccurate statement. I know 2 people (one is my brother) running the wilwoods without dust boots with no issues. One for 2 years and one for 4.
> 
> From Wilwoods website
> 
> ...


TurboChris.... I know a few people that have changed their willwoods because they scar on the piston surface due to crap getting in there. 
Also that quote from wilwood sounds great on paper, but the fact is that Willwood does have calipers with dust boots and are more expensive.

Food for thought.. All of the brembo brakes even on track driven Porsches have dust boots and even on their full race one have recessed dust boots. 

http://www.6speedonline.com/forums/...its-porsche-964-c2-turbo-gmp-performance.html

enjoy :wave: :beer:


----------

